# Howler/Rumbler Mount Failures?



## Simusid (Jan 17, 2011)

We recently purchased a new ambulance based on the Navistar 4300 (because the GMC 4500 chassis is no longer available).  I wanted to put the Howler or Rumbler on it but our builder advised against it:

"we experienced very poor results trying to mount 
Howlers on heavy duty chassis with the heavy GVWR ratings.
 Chevrolet/ 4500/5500 GMC same. We made 3 bracket revisions to brackets 
for the mentioned chassis all resulting in very quick failure of each 
bracket. Each revision we made stronger than the last with continued 
failure. We found the heavy duty chassis has a severe amount of harmonic 
vibration and our design with single point mounting was a mix for 
disaster. It was decided not to pursue Freightliner/International etc 
type vehicles with the heavy GVWR ratings."

So we are putting this on hold for now.  Has anyone here experienced mount failures as stated above?   Do you have a solution?


----------

